# kurze Anleitung um ein passables fake zu machen?



## kleinermeier18 (6. Juni 2001)

mahlzeit alle zusammen! )
also ich wollt euch mal fragen,
ob ihr vielleicht ein tutorial zum Foto faken kennt!
würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir was schreibt!
auf grundsätzliche tipps dinge die ich auf jedenfall
zu beachten habe natürlich auch!
eignet sich dazu überhaupt PSP? oder sollte ich lieber Kais Power Goo(vie)u.ä. benutzen?
thx und bis gleich!
kleinermeier


----------



## Oxygen (6. Juni 2001)

Also, erstma... Photoshop is das Beste, das dir passieren kann, wenn du sowas machen willst... (und für noch sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo vieles mehr..  )

Aber egal.... 

Hier is n gutes Tutorial dazu... (Englisch)

http://www.myjanee.com/headreptut.htm

Die anderen Tuts da sind auch nich ohne...


----------



## -H- (6. Juni 2001)

*was für ein fake??*

das kommt eigentlich immer drauf an, was du machen willst.
Wenn Du einfach zwei Bilder miteinander kombinieren willst (das klassische ich-setzte-meinen-Kopf-auf-Arnolds-Körper zum Beispiel) gilt es grundsätzlich Fotokörnung, Schärfe, Farbwirkung und Lichteinfall einander anzugleichen.

Tutorials kenne ich keine, PS ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl.

gruß
H


----------



## kleinermeier18 (7. Juni 2001)

*was für ein fake*

hi leute!
danke erstmal das ihr mir geschrieben habt.
"was für ein fake" ok ich war unpräzise, aber das
kann ich mir wohl erlauben bei meinem 1. posting hier,
zudem kenne ich mich mit photoshop noch nicht so gut
aus. Ihr habt aber (wohl schon intuitiv) erraten was ich
will!  also nochmals danke!
mal sehen ob mir was gelingen wird!
cu2
PS: Photoshop ist ja der Hammer, habe nicht gedacht das es
    so vielseitig einsetzbar ist!


----------



## theLMF (7. Juni 2001)

*Photos*

Apropos Photos ich hab meinen PC formatiert und meine Favoriten verloren: kann mir einer ne Page mit nem Tut zum ertsellen von NachsichtgerätPhotos (soll halt so ausshen als würde ich mit nem Nachtsichtgerät rumlaufen) verraten???


----------



## rush (7. Juni 2001)

was denn für nen nachtsicht-effekt? den standard-grünen? oder meinst du mehr sowas wie ne wärmebild kamera mit innen rot und aussen blau? 

für ersteres schlage ich vor: 1. bild in graustufen umwandeln, 2. bild wieder in rgb umwandeln, 3. farbbalance alles rausnehmen und grün gib ihm..., 4. helligkeit runter, kontrast rauf - fertig. 

wärmebild würde ich ähnlich machen, nur dass ich die toleranz beim farbe ersetzen runtersetzen würde und dann verschiedene grautöne durch rot, grün, blau, schwarz usw. ersetzen würde...muss aber keine musterlösung sein! 

greetz! 
d!


----------

